# Looking for Huskee rider info



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

I am looking for info on a Huskee riding lawn mower I need a manual and a parts diagram The model # is c3912060 and serial # is s00267232341 and was made by Noma out of Tenn. It was purchased at tractor Supply Company many years ago 

The problem I am having right now with it is my cable that is hooked to the blade lever come lose and I don't know where it hooks to or goes 
It is stuck in the blade on mode an I can't start the tractor with it in that mode and I don't even know how to switch it out.

I Googled and couldn't find anything after looking for about 2 hours
I have also called TSC and they haven't got back to me yet 


Thanks


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Noma was bought by Murray many many years ago. I seriously doubt you will be able to find a manual, but any shop that has parts break downs for Murray should have something to help you out.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

does it have the lever on the deck to engage the blades? that and the deck height?


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

The lever is on top if the hood right below the steerring wheel 
Deck height is on the side 

I will start searching Murry 
Thanks


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah its different then the one i have. though murray kept making a few parts for em.


----------



## Curly64 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Shop Manual for Huskee rider*

I am looking for a shop manual for a Old Huskee rider with 50 in cut and a 20 hp twin clyinder Kohler engine anybody have any ideas where i can find one. TKS :wave:


----------



## certifiedtech (Jun 30, 2006)

Murray has been bought out by Briggs & Stratton


----------

